# Senior Chief Petty Officer Wayne Marcum, KIA AStan



## Laxmom723 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a sailor who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

            Senior Chief Petty Officer Wayne Marcum, 34, of Flushing, Mich., died Sept. 12 from injuries sustained while conducting combat operations in Afghanistan Sept. 11. Marcum was temporarily forward deployed from his assignment at Naval Special Warfare Development Group, Dam Neck, Va. 

            For further information related to this release, contact Naval Special Warfare Command Public Affairs at 619-522-2824.

My thoughts and prayers are with his family, friends, children & Team mates. 

We have lost another fine SEAL in a community that has already lost so many just this year.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Senior Chief Petty Officer Marcum

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## MsKitty (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP....and prayers for his family and those he served with left behind. No soldier/warrior loss is less important than the other, but this elite group has had more than their share the last 4 years for the size of their community.  

Godspeed warrior....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP Senior Chief Petty Officer Marcum


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 13, 2008)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 13, 2008)

Rest in Peace, thoughts out to your family and Team members.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## tova (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Sep 14, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, Senior Chief


----------



## Laxmom723 (Sep 14, 2008)

http://hamptonroads.com/2008/09/two-seals-dam-neck-killed-afghanistan

http://www.wavy.com/global/story.asp?s=9004851


----------



## MsKitty (Sep 14, 2008)

RIP Warrior...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Rest easy, Senior Chief.  Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 21, 2008)

Rest easy SEAL. 

Your watch is over.


----------



## rv808 (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP, and thank you for your service.


----------



## lancero (Sep 21, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## jdl141 (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP SEAL


----------



## lionheart (Oct 4, 2008)

god bless... may you tend to the flock up in heaven.


----------



## wardog763 (Oct 5, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------

